# Divot points at target but ball goes right



## oakey22 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been noticing my iron shots going right of where I am aiming, the divot points to where I was aiming but the ball heads right.

Am I right in thinking I am coming from inside- outside and this is causing it?

If so how can I solve this?

 Thanks 
Ian


----------



## The_LHC (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

Hang on, is the divot pointing where you were aiming (ie the target or is it pointing to the left, cos you've said both here...


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

The divot goes where I am aiming but my ball goes to the right of target


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

So your divots point at the target then?


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

Yeh, lol but my ball goes right 10-15 yards from the target.


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

does the ball fly straight right or does the flight have some shape to it?


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

It seems to start straight then slowly go the right.


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

Well imo (and bob may be along to pick fault with me soon) it sounds as though you are actually swinging a little out-to-in that is creating the left to right spin sending the ball to the right


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

I would say if your divot is straight, so is your swing path. I'd guess the clubface is open a touch which gives it the little left to right spin. How's your grip?


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

My grip is on the strong side to neutral I think, well my left hand is anyway. I have been adjusting my grip for a while now, it was weak at one point and I kept slicing it. And I also I noticed that I was letting my right arm chicken wing out on my driving on the downswing so now keep my right elbow close to my chest on the downswing which has stopped my slice and hit some of my furthest drives.


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*




			Well imo (and bob may be along to pick fault with me soon)
		
Click to expand...

See  I knew he would!


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

Could be not gripping at the correctangle, your wrist is and left hand are comming back to there neutral position and twisting the club face open.
Might need a look at your grip position.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*







			Well imo (and bob may be along to pick fault with me soon)
		
Click to expand...

See  I knew he would!  

Click to expand...

Sorry Johnboy


----------



## john0 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*










			Well imo (and bob may be along to pick fault with me soon)
		
Click to expand...

See  I knew he would!  

Click to expand...

Sorry Johnboy 

Click to expand...

Post me a mars bar and all will be forgiven


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

Would not surprise me in the slightest. I have only been doing it on trial or error and looking a videos and pics on the net. Where abouts are you bob? I am in skegness till thur, eouldnt mind getting a
Lesson from you.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*




			Would not surprise me in the slightest. I have only been doing it on trial or error and looking a videos and pics on the net. Where abouts are you bob? I am in skegness till thur, eouldnt mind getting a
Lesson from you.
		
Click to expand...

See you at 2 o'clock


----------



## oakey22 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

See you at 2


----------



## lee_leggett (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

sounds to me like your club face is a little open, (could even me a push?


----------



## oakey22 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

I'll let bob tell you my problems, lol.

Too many to list,haha


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*




			I'll let bob tell you my problems, lol.

Too many to list,haha
		
Click to expand...

Did he manage to flog you a V-Easy?


----------



## oakey22 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*







			I'll let bob tell you my problems, lol.

Too many to list,haha
		
Click to expand...

Did he manage to flog you a V-Easy?
		
Click to expand...

already asked him for one before we met, lol.

i do like it though and have been using it for the last few days 

my slicing on my irons and driver is still there though, working on it though, need to release the club and kick my right leg in on my downswing


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

Release the club? what do you mean?


----------



## oakey22 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*




			Release the club? what do you mean?
		
Click to expand...

square the club at impact, i leave it open on my downswing, i noticed myself doing it today also.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

So how are you going to square it?


----------



## oakey22 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: Divot points to the left*

drill a hole in the corner of the club and put some string through it, then tie this to my right foot and pull my foot near impact? lol

rotate my hands on the downswing so they finish opposite what they were at 3 o'clock position


----------

